# Gibier de potence



## Corsicum

_Gibier de potence_, se dit d'un ou de plusieurs hommes dont les actions semblent mériter d'être punies en justice.
Comment dit-on ?
Merci


----------



## matoupaschat

Pendaglio da forca, credo .
Ciao


----------



## Corsicum

Grazie.
C'est parfait cela fait très bien l'affaire !
Anche : _« Merita la forca_ »


----------



## matoupaschat

Corsicum said:


> Grazie.
> C'est parfait cela fait très bien l'affaire !
> Anche : _« Merita la forca_ »


Buono da sapersi, grazie !


----------



## Juri

E' proprio cosi'.Il Larousse lo definisce _mauvais sujet_, e gibet e' _fourches_ _patibulaires._


----------



## Grilletta

matoupaschat said:


> Buono da sapersi, grazie !


 
Non so se ti fa piacere essere corretto e se è pertinente dirlo qui, ma si dice "Buono A sapersi" ;D


----------



## matoupaschat

Grilletta said:


> Non so se ti fa piacere essere corretto e se è pertinente dirlo qui, ma si dice "Buono A sapersi" ;D


Sempre buono *A* sapersi . Grazie . 
E se tolgo il "si", come va detto ?


----------



## Grilletta

matoupaschat said:


> Sempre buono *A* sapersi . Grazie .
> E se tolgo il "si", come va detto ?


 
Mmm, non si dice "buono da sapere"!

Potresti anche dire "E' bene saperlo", ma con una sfumatura leggermente diversa, cioé "E'opportuno, è conveniente", mentre "buono a sapersi" sottointende che hai avuto la fortuna di scoprire qualcosa.

Ad esempio dirai:

Ho scoperto il vero significato del termine. Buono a sapersi!

Come dirai:

E' bene sapere il vero significato del termine.

Spero di non averti confuso le idee!


----------



## matoupaschat

Idee sempre chiare, grazie !


----------

